# Can anyone suggest a similar song to this please..



## ashleydavis (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a video editor and putting together a short commercial video. I need a classical/orchestral piece, quite uplifting with no singing.. basically similar to the song below which works perfectly but is a bit short.






Any recommendations appreciated


----------

